# How to remove head on G 0704 for 3 bolt mod



## V 45 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have removed the center bolt and the tilt nut and washer off the head. I see nothing else holding it on !! I have it horizontal on the table. It won't come off !! It wiggles but that's it !! Even had some phenalic shims between head and colume...*What's the trick ??*
 Thanx again... V45


----------



## websterz (Apr 1, 2012)

There is a setscrew on the outer edge of the head where it meets the column.


----------



## V 45 (Apr 1, 2012)

WOW !!! Too easy..already off !! Didn't even notice that little hole !! Thanx again Websterz


----------



## V 45 (Apr 1, 2012)

Well...Got the 3 bolt mod in now !! Not so bad except for drilling that 1st 1/8" hole. Took longer than it should have my Dewalt batt's kept running dry !! 
When I went to put it back together...the up and down screw block might be stripped out now !! 
I work helicopters and use torque all the time...I barely had them snug and felt like it let go !! The vertical crank handle is very hard indeed to move !! Very hard. I had it at the top when I snugged the 2 bolts down. Will have to call Grizz tomorrow. Any suggestions how the center the block up again ??
 Thanx again


----------



## websterz (Apr 1, 2012)

I didn't see the setscrew at first, took me a half hour to notice it. ???

As for centering the leadscrew I ended up moving the head up until I felt things get tight, tightened the locks, then released and re tightened the bolts holding the head to the brass block on the leadscrew. After 2 or 3 cycles of this everything was centered pretty well.

If the threads in the brass are stripped you can re-tap them to the next larger imperial size and replace the bolts.


----------



## V 45 (Apr 6, 2012)

I got back to my basement and finished up the 3 bolt mod. Once I took everything apart again and got the lead screw block off...it wasn't stripped but had some junk in the threads. Lined it all back up and works great again. Now tramming begins..again !!


----------

